# GPU-Z AMD 380 can cause PC Freeze very rarely.



## zerowalker (May 27, 2016)

Hi,

I have been having this issue with even my last card, 6970.
I experienced it with all versions i tried, but very rarely, it just happened somtimes.

With my new card 380, i am not sure if i have experienced it before or if this was the first time.

The version used now was 0.8.6.

I got the BSOD Dump if that's of any help (Not sure if i normally get that, as i saw no BSOD).
What happend was i opened the application, my PC then basically froze and produced like 3 more frames slowly (the cursor moved much and i think in sync with me, so basically it was like it was skipping all those frames that should have been there).

Then nothing more until the PC auto restarted.

I doubt there can be a fix for this as it's been around me for ages, and no one else seem to have any issue at all when i search on it

GPU is Not overclocked, my CPU is though but it handles stress tests fine.

The BSOD Crash was: 0x00000119 - ksecdd.sys.

I got Crimson Drivers 16.5.3.0

Worth noting is that i also got a Freeze when gaming the other day, which i guess was caused by Crimson.
I haven't really updated it in a long while cause Crimson always gave me random issues, but i decided to update now as it's been half a year.

But well maybe that's the one to blame, but it makes no sense if i am the only one experiencing weird issue,
no clue how to troubleshoot them either

Thanks


----------



## TheGuruStud (May 27, 2016)

I doubt that's related to the video card (especially since this is your 2nd card and that file is a windows driver). This sounds more like shitty windows or another hardware fault. I mean, you can try wiping all drivers (video, sound, etc) and start over to see.

I wouldn't even bother wasting time troubleshooting besides a driver wipe at this point. I'd make a system image and reinstall windows to see if it still occurs.


----------



## EarthDog (May 27, 2016)

What power supply do you have exactly?

Please fill in your system specs...


----------



## TheGuruStud (May 27, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> What power supply do you have exactly?
> 
> Please fill in your system specs...



Good point


----------



## zerowalker (May 27, 2016)

The BSOD is called "VIDEO_SCHEDULER_INTERNAL_ERROR", which sounds like a GPU issue?

The PSU i got is: "Cooler Master v850"



Spoiler: PC Information (Much Text) - Very Messy



Summary
        Operating System
            Windows 10 Pro 64-bit
        CPU
            Intel Core i5 760 @ 2.80GHz    45 °C
            Lynnfield 45nm Technology
        RAM
            8.00GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 761MHz (7-8-7-20)
        Motherboard
            ASUSTeK Computer INC. P7P55D-E PRO (LGA1156)    43 °C
        Graphics
            SyncMaster (1920x1200@60Hz)
            4096MB ATI AMD Radeon R9 380 Series (Sapphire/PCPartner)    56 °C
        Storage
            7452GB Seagate ST8000AS0002-1NA17Z (SATA)    33 °C
            476GB Samsung SSD 840 PRO Series (SSD)    32 °C
            1863GB Western Digital WDC WD20EARS-00MVWB0 (SATA)    36 °C
            931GB Western Digital WDC WD1002FBYS-01A6B0 (SATA)    39 °C
            3726GB Western Digital WDC WD40EZRX-00SPEB0 (SATA)    35 °C
            3726GB Western Digital WDC WD40EZRX-00SPEB0 (SATA)    34 °C
            1863GB Western Digital WDC WD20EARX-00PASB0 (SATA)    33 °C
            7GB Corsair Flash Voyager USB Device (USB)
        Optical Drives
            No optical disk drives detected
        Audio
            Sound Blaster ZxR DBpro
Operating System
    Windows 10 Pro 64-bit
    Computer type: Desktop
    Installation Date: 2016-04-09 4:19:54 AM
        Power Profile
            Active power scheme    Balanced
            Hibernation    Enabled
            Turn Off Monitor after: (On AC Power)    15 min
            Turn Off Hard Disk after: (On AC Power)    60 min
            Suspend after: (On AC Power)    Never
            Screen saver    Disabled
        Uptime
                Current Session
                    Current Time    2016-05-27 8:54:33 AM
                    Current Uptime    25,853 sec (0 d, 07 h, 10 m, 53 s)
                    Last Boot Time    2016-05-27 1:43:40 AM
CPU
        Intel Core i5 760
            Cores    4
            Threads    4
            Name    Intel Core i5 760
            Code Name    Lynnfield
            Package    Socket 1156 LGA
            Technology    45nm
            Specification    Intel Core i5 CPU 760 @ 2.80GHz
            Family    6
            Extended Family    6
            Model    E
            Extended Model    1E
            Stepping    5
            Revision    B1
            Instructions    MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, Intel 64, NX, VMX
            Virtualization    Supported, Enabled
            Hyperthreading    Supported, Disabled
            Fan Speed    1231 RPM
            Rated Bus Speed    3046.3 MHz
            Stock Core Speed    2800 MHz
            Stock Bus Speed    133 MHz
            Average Temperature    45 °C
                Caches
                    L1 Data Cache Size    4 x 32 KBytes
                    L1 Instructions Cache Size    4 x 32 KBytes
                    L2 Unified Cache Size    4 x 256 KBytes
                    L3 Unified Cache Size    8192 KBytes
                Cores
                        Core 0
                            Core Speed    3998.3 MHz
                            Multiplier    x 21.0
                            Bus Speed    190.4 MHz
                            Rated Bus Speed    3046.3 MHz
                            Temperature    45 °C
                            Threads    APIC ID: 0
                        Core 1
                            Core Speed    3998.3 MHz
                            Multiplier    x 21.0
                            Bus Speed    190.4 MHz
                            Rated Bus Speed    3046.3 MHz
                            Temperature    44 °C
                            Threads    APIC ID: 2
                        Core 2
                            Core Speed    3998.3 MHz
                            Multiplier    x 21.0
                            Bus Speed    190.4 MHz
                            Rated Bus Speed    3046.3 MHz
                            Temperature    47 °C
                            Threads    APIC ID: 4
                        Core 3
                            Core Speed    3998.3 MHz
                            Multiplier    x 21.0
                            Bus Speed    190.4 MHz
                            Rated Bus Speed    3046.3 MHz
                            Temperature    42 °C
                            Threads    APIC ID: 6
RAM
        Memory slots
            Total memory slots    4
            Used memory slots    4
            Free memory slots    0
        Memory
            Type    DDR3
            Size    8192 MBytes
            Channels #    Dual
            DRAM Frequency    761.6 MHz
            CAS# Latency (CL)    7 clocks
            RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD)    8 clocks
            RAS# Precharge (tRP)    7 clocks
            Cycle Time (tRAS)    20 clocks
            Command Rate (CR)    2T
        Physical Memory
            Memory Usage    57 %
            Total Physical    8.00 GB
            Available Physical    3.43 GB
            Total Virtual    16 GB
            Available Virtual    8.48 GB
        SPD
            Number Of SPD Modules    4
                Slot #1
                    Type    DDR3
                    Size    2048 MBytes
                    Manufacturer    Corsair
                    Max Bandwidth    PC3-10700H (667 MHz)
                    Part Number    CMP4GX3M2C1600C7
                    SPD Ext.    XMP
                        Timing table
                                JEDEC #1
                                    Frequency    444.4 MHz
                                    CAS# Latency    6.0
                                    RAS# To CAS#    6
                                    RAS# Precharge    6
                                    tRAS    16
                                    tRC    23
                                    Voltage    1.500 V
                                JEDEC #2
                                    Frequency    592.6 MHz
                                    CAS# Latency    8.0
                                    RAS# To CAS#    8
                                    RAS# Precharge    8
                                    tRAS    22
                                    tRC    30
                                    Voltage    1.500 V
                                JEDEC #3
                                    Frequency    666.7 MHz
                                    CAS# Latency    9.0
                                    RAS# To CAS#    9
                                    RAS# Precharge    9
                                    tRAS    24
                                    tRC    34
                                    Voltage    1.500 V
                                XMP-1600
                                    Frequency    800 MHz
                                    CAS# Latency    7.0
                                    RAS# To CAS#    8
                                    RAS# Precharge    7
                                    tRAS    20
                                    Voltage    1.650 V
                Slot #2
                    Type    DDR3
                    Size    2048 MBytes
                    Manufacturer    Corsair
                    Max Bandwidth    PC3-10700H (667 MHz)
                    Part Number    CMP4GX3M2C1600C7
                    SPD Ext.    XMP
                        Timing table
                                JEDEC #1
                                    Frequency    444.4 MHz
                                    CAS# Latency    6.0
                                    RAS# To CAS#    6
                                    RAS# Precharge    6
                                    tRAS    16
                                    tRC    23
                                    Voltage    1.500 V
                                JEDEC #2
                                    Frequency    592.6 MHz
                                    CAS# Latency    8.0
                                    RAS# To CAS#    8
                                    RAS# Precharge    8
                                    tRAS    22
                                    tRC    30
                                    Voltage    1.500 V
                                JEDEC #3
                                    Frequency    666.7 MHz
                                    CAS# Latency    9.0
                                    RAS# To CAS#    9
                                    RAS# Precharge    9
                                    tRAS    24
                                    tRC    34
                                    Voltage    1.500 V
                                XMP-1600
                                    Frequency    800 MHz
                                    CAS# Latency    7.0
                                    RAS# To CAS#    8
                                    RAS# Precharge    7
                                    tRAS    20
                                    Voltage    1.650 V
                Slot #3
                    Type    DDR3
                    Size    2048 MBytes
                    Manufacturer    Corsair
                    Max Bandwidth    PC3-10700H (667 MHz)
                    Part Number    CMP4GX3M2C1600C7
                    SPD Ext.    XMP
                        Timing table
                                JEDEC #1
                                    Frequency    444.4 MHz
                                    CAS# Latency    6.0
                                    RAS# To CAS#    6
                                    RAS# Precharge    6
                                    tRAS    16
                                    tRC    23
                                    Voltage    1.500 V
                                JEDEC #2
                                    Frequency    592.6 MHz
                                    CAS# Latency    8.0
                                    RAS# To CAS#    8
                                    RAS# Precharge    8
                                    tRAS    22
                                    tRC    30
                                    Voltage    1.500 V
                                JEDEC #3
                                    Frequency    666.7 MHz
                                    CAS# Latency    9.0
                                    RAS# To CAS#    9
                                    RAS# Precharge    9
                                    tRAS    24
                                    tRC    34
                                    Voltage    1.500 V
                                XMP-1600
                                    Frequency    800 MHz
                                    CAS# Latency    7.0
                                    RAS# To CAS#    8
                                    RAS# Precharge    7
                                    tRAS    20
                                    Voltage    1.650 V
                Slot #4
                    Type    DDR3
                    Size    2048 MBytes
                    Manufacturer    Corsair
                    Max Bandwidth    PC3-10700H (667 MHz)
                    Part Number    CMP4GX3M2C1600C7
                    SPD Ext.    XMP
                        Timing table
                                JEDEC #1
                                    Frequency    444.4 MHz
                                    CAS# Latency    6.0
                                    RAS# To CAS#    6
                                    RAS# Precharge    6
                                    tRAS    16
                                    tRC    23
                                    Voltage    1.500 V
                                JEDEC #2
                                    Frequency    592.6 MHz
                                    CAS# Latency    8.0
                                    RAS# To CAS#    8
                                    RAS# Precharge    8
                                    tRAS    22
                                    tRC    30
                                    Voltage    1.500 V
                                JEDEC #3
                                    Frequency    666.7 MHz
                                    CAS# Latency    9.0
                                    RAS# To CAS#    9
                                    RAS# Precharge    9
                                    tRAS    24
                                    tRC    34
                                    Voltage    1.500 V
                                XMP-1600
                                    Frequency    800 MHz
                                    CAS# Latency    7.0
                                    RAS# To CAS#    8
                                    RAS# Precharge    7
                                    tRAS    20
                                    Voltage    1.650 V
Motherboard
    Manufacturer    ASUSTeK Computer INC.
    Model    P7P55D-E PRO (LGA1156)
    Version    Rev 1.xx
    Chipset Vendor    Intel
    Chipset Model    DMI Host Bridge
    Chipset Revision    11
    Southbridge Vendor    Intel
    Southbridge Model    P55
    Southbridge Revision    06
    System Temperature    43 °C
        BIOS
            Brand    American Megatrends Inc.
            Version    1703
            Date    2012-06-26
        Voltage
            CPU CORE    1.296 V
            MEMORY CONTROLLER    1.728 V
            +3.3V    3.376 V
            +5V    5.088 V
            +12V    11.821 V
            VIN6    0.736 V
        PCI Data
                Slot PCI-E
                    Slot Type    PCI-E
                    Slot Usage    In Use
                    Bus Width    32 bit
                    Slot Designation    PCIEX16_1
                    Characteristics    3.3V, Shared, PME
                    Slot Number    0
                Slot PCI-E
                    Slot Type    PCI-E
                    Slot Usage    Available
                    Bus Width    32 bit
                    Slot Designation    PCIEX1_1
                    Characteristics    3.3V, Shared, PME
                    Slot Number    1
                Slot PCI-E
                    Slot Type    PCI-E
                    Slot Usage    Available
                    Bus Width    32 bit
                    Slot Designation    PCIEX1_2
                    Characteristics    3.3V, Shared, PME
                    Slot Number    2
                Slot PCI-E
                    Slot Type    PCI-E
                    Slot Usage    In Use
                    Bus Width    32 bit
                    Slot Designation    PCIEX16_2
                    Characteristics    3.3V, Shared, PME
                    Slot Number    3
                Slot PCI
                    Slot Type    PCI
                    Slot Usage    Available
                    Bus Width    32 bit
                    Slot Designation    PCI1
                    Characteristics    3.3V, Shared, PME
                    Slot Number    4
                Slot PCI-E
                    Slot Type    PCI-E
                    Slot Usage    Available
                    Bus Width    32 bit
                    Slot Designation    PCIEX16_3
                    Characteristics    3.3V, Shared, PME
                    Slot Number    5
                Slot PCI
                    Slot Type    PCI
                    Slot Usage    Available
                    Bus Width    32 bit
                    Slot Designation    PCI2
                    Characteristics    3.3V, Shared, PME
                    Slot Number    6
Graphics
        Monitor
            Name    SyncMaster on AMD Radeon R9 380 Series
            Current Resolution    1920x1200 pixels
            Work Resolution    1920x1170 pixels
            State    Enabled, Primary, Output devices support, Unsafe
            Monitor Width    1920
            Monitor Height    1200
            Monitor BPP    32 bits per pixel
            Monitor Frequency    60 Hz
            Device    \\.\DISPLAY1\Monitor0
        ATI AMD Radeon (TM) R9 380 Series
            Manufacturer    ATI
            Model    AMD Radeon R9 380 Series
            Device ID    1002-6939
            Revision    F2
            Subvendor    Sapphire/PCPartner (174B)
            Current Performance Level    Level 0
            GPU Clock    985.0 MHz
            Temperature    56 °C
            Driver version    16.200.1013.0
            BIOS Version    113-2E30810-O4H
            Memory Type    GDDR5
            Memory    4096 MB
            Bandwidth    185.6 GB/s
                Count of performance levels : 2
                        Level 1 - "Perf Level 0"
                            GPU Clock    300 MHz
                            Shader Clock    150 MHz
                        Level 2 - "Perf Level 1"
                            GPU Clock    985 MHz
                            Shader Clock    1450 MHz
Optical Drives
    No optical disk drives detected
Audio
        Sound Cards
            AVerMedia H727 PCIe Hybrid DVBT HDMI Capture Device
            HD Webcam C525
            USB Audio Device
            Sound Blaster ZxR DBpro
            Sound Blaster ZxR
            AMD High Definition Audio Device
        Playback Device
            Speakers (2- Sound Blaster ZxR)
        Recording Devices
            Microphone (Samson C03U )    (default)
            What U Hear (2- Sound Blaster ZxR)
            Aux (2- Sound Blaster ZxR DBpro)
            Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (2- Sound Blaster ZxR DBpro)
Peripherals
        Logitech HID-Compliant Keyboard
            Device Kind    Keyboard
            Device Name    Logitech HID-Compliant Keyboard
            Vendor    Logitech
            Location    USB Input Device
                Driver
                    Date    6-9-2015
                    Version    5.90.38.0
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\LHidFilt.Sys
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\LkmdfCoInst.dll
        HID Keyboard Device
            Device Kind    Keyboard
            Device Name    HID Keyboard Device
            Vendor    Microsoft
            Location    USB Input Device
                Driver
                    Date    6-21-2006
                    Version    10.0.10586.0
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
        Logitech HID-compliant Cordless Mouse
            Device Kind    Mouse
            Device Name    Logitech HID-compliant Cordless Mouse
            Vendor    Logitech
            Location    USB Input Device
                Driver
                    Date    6-9-2015
                    Version    5.90.38.0
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\LHidFilt.Sys
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\LMouFilt.Sys
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\LkmdfCoInst.dll
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\LMouFiltCoInst.dll
        Microsoft USB Wireless Mouse (Mouse and Keyboard Center)
            Device Kind    Mouse
            Device Name    Microsoft USB Wireless Mouse (Mouse and Keyboard Center)
            Vendor    Microsoft
            Location    Microsoft Hardware USB Mouse
                Driver
                    Date    4-9-2015
                    Version    9.7.132.0
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\point64.sys
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\WdfCoInstaller01011.dll
        Logitech HD Webcam C525
            Device Kind    Camera/scanner
            Device Name    Logitech HD Webcam C525
            Vendor    Logitech
            Comment    Logitech HD Webcam C525
            Location    0000.001a.0000.001.006.000.000.000.000
                Driver
                    Date    10-22-2012
                    Version    13.80.853.0
                    File    C:\Program Files\Common Files\logishrd\WUApp64.exe
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\lvuvc64.sys
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\LVAFT.cfg
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\lvcod64.dll
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\syswow64\lvcodec2.dll
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVUI64.dll
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVUIRC64.dll
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\DevManagerCore.dll
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\LogiDPP.dll
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\LogiDPPApp.exe
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\syswow64\LVUI2.dll
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\syswow64\LVUI2RC.dll
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\syswow64\DevManagerCore.dll
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\syswow64\LogiDPP.dll
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\syswow64\LogiDPPApp.exe
                    File    C:\Program Files\Common Files\logishrd\resolution_13_0_0.xml
                    File    C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\logishrd\resolution_13_0_0.xml
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\lvco1380853.dll
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\lvcoin64.ini
        HD Webcam C525
            Device Kind    Audio device
            Device Name    HD Webcam C525
            Vendor    Logitech
            Location    0000.001a.0000.001.006.000.000.000.000
                Driver
                    Date    10-22-2012
                    Version    13.80.853.0
                    File    C:\Program Files\Common Files\logishrd\WUApp64.exe
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\lvrs64.sys
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\USBAUDIO.sys
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\drmk.sys
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\portcls.sys
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\WMALFXGFXDSP.dll
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\SysFxUI.dll
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\lvco1380853.dll
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\lvcoin64.ini
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\Repository.reg
        USB Audio Device
            Device Kind    Audio device
            Device Name    USB Audio Device
            Vendor    Genesys Logic,
            Comment    Samson C03U
            Location    0000.001d.0000.001.003.000.000.000.000
                Driver
                    Date    10-29-2015
                    Version    10.0.10586.0
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\USBAUDIO.sys
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\drmk.sys
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\portcls.sys
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\WMALFXGFXDSP.dll
                    File    C:\WINDOWS\system32\SysFxUI.dll

Generated with Speccy v1.29.714


----------



## puma99dk| (May 27, 2016)

I actually lately ran DDU on my pc to get rid og all Intel and Nvidia drivers since with driver version 368.22 for OverWatch my pc has had random freezes going to HDMI output for my tv so I had no output on my tv or monitor when switching.

So i ran DDU to remove all Intel and Nvidia drivers reinstalled them and still had trouble with my HDMI on my Galax GTX 970 OC ITX card so I enabled Multi-GPU in the bios on my Asus Z170I Gaming board and run HDMI output on my mobo now and when I change signal output no more freezes just works again.

HDMI on my GTX 970 was working flawless with driver 365.19 but since I game OverWatch I upgraded my driver and I do that everything Nvidia comes out with a new driver.


----------



## zerowalker (May 27, 2016)

Oh i forgot to mention, i mostly use DDU to install new drivers, think i did it with this one as well, i dig 16.5.2.1 then upgraded to 16.5.3, then reinstalled it after DDU if i remember correctly,
as i wanted to be sure it wouldn't be messing around. At least i hope i did so.


----------



## EarthDog (May 27, 2016)

I meant here at the site... see under my name???? You change that in your preferences.

That wall of text is useless, LOL!

PSU is a good one so long as it isn't failing (doubtful).

As far as the BSOD error a quick google points to the driver: https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff557275(v=vs.85).aspx

Tried a 'pre' Crimson driver?


----------



## zerowalker (May 27, 2016)

Oh, didn't know this site had that, will fill it out later.
Sorry tried to find an automatic detailed process, and i eliminated most of the text which was of no use and kept the more important stuff

Yeah well the BSOD is clearly GPU related.

I said in the first post that pre-crimson is what seems to work for me.
But i can't tell if Crimson is the cause of GPU-Z crash, as it's rare, i got another way today though, after opening it twice.
Wasn't able to redo it though, changed some bios settings in hope of change;P

But the thing is that no one else have this problem, otherwise everyone with my card would be complaining, i can't believe no one cared about BSOD randomly in gpu-z and in games,
or if those are separate, don't know. It's all very confusing


----------



## zerowalker (May 28, 2016)

Okay has happened more, last two times there were no Restart and no BSOD report (same freeze as before).
I look at the event viewer from last time and it basically says:  "Display driver amdkmdap stopped responding and has successfully recovered."
Which doesn't make sense, it never restarted (i know how that should end, Black screen flicker, then everything is fine).

Also i had a video on this time, the video continued normally (audio at least), but after maybe 10-20 sec the audio stopped.
Not that it tells me anything, all crashes are random, but at least that means Audio wasn't affected so it wasn't the whole system, and well it must be the GPU.
I still can't figure out what the hell the cause is, cause i blame the Crimson drivers, but i mean such a big issue like this hasn't been reported anywhere, and i mean i even had it on my old 6970, makes no sense if i just have bad luck.
Worth noting, my old card i had for a very long time, many different OSes, didn't use GPU-Z Much, but pretty sure the Freeze could occur with both Windows 7 and 8.


----------



## TheGuruStud (May 28, 2016)

zerowalker said:


> Okay has happened more, last two times there were no Restart and no BSOD report (same freeze as before).
> I look at the event viewer from last time and it basically says:  "Display driver amdkmdap stopped responding and has successfully recovered."
> Which doesn't make sense, it never restarted (i know how that should end, Black screen flicker, then everything is fine).
> 
> ...



You didn't mention video specific BSODs in the 1st post :/

It does sound like the card is unstable. Bake time? I baked a 660ti back to life recently. It couldn't even load the driver at boot without crashing.


----------



## zerowalker (May 28, 2016)

The BSOD Code says Video Scheduler, so therefore i assume it's Video related;P

Which card, my old card 6970 is fine normally, had issues with stuff but it has always been AMD driver related i think, and the weird GPU-Z Issue.
As for R9 380 it's basically the same thing, except it might be only with Crimson, not sure.
It's really hard to replicate, i just open up GPU-Z here and there and it might crash.
But it's not like in 10 openings, it can be like 20+, it's random.
It has crashed in a Game once since Crimson, but not entirely sure if it's the GPU, but much are pointing towards that.

Well i have done much testing, the last freeze i had was with default BIOS settings (except some few non-overclock things) to make sure it's not the System.
Now i have used DDU and reinstalled 16.5.3 to make sure it's all in correct state, as i am a bit uncertain if i upgraded from 16.5.2.1 or not, not that i think that would be the cause anyhow.

It's so damn difficult to troubleshoot this stuff, everything you think is the cause just isn't -_-.


----------



## TheGuruStud (May 28, 2016)

zerowalker said:


> The BSOD Code says Video Scheduler, so therefore i assume it's Video related;P
> 
> Which card, my old card 6970 is fine normally, had issues with stuff but it has always been AMD driver related i think, and the weird GPU-Z Issue.
> As for R9 380 it's basically the same thing, except it might be only with Crimson, not sure.
> ...



Did you buy it new? It should be under warranty.

If not, I'd bake it lol. I doubt it can hurt at this point. 400F for 10 mins. Strip the card, of course. Make little foil stand offs for the corners to support it.


----------



## zerowalker (May 28, 2016)

I didn't buy it new, but nearly new, and well while i could probably get to use the warranty from the old owner (we talked about that if an issue should arise) this issue is hard to use for that.
I can't just turn back a card saying "it seems to crash with GPU-Z and i very rare situations", they will have to test it and replicate the issue,
chances are very high they won't be able to replicate it, and then it costs me money for sending and paying them for checking on it for no reason

If the issue was caused by the card itself, i am quite certain i would have issues all over the place, like crashing i games often etc, artifacts or what have you.


----------



## TheGuruStud (May 28, 2016)

zerowalker said:


> I didn't buy it new, but nearly new, and well while i could probably get to use the warranty from the old owner (we talked about that if an issue should arise) this issue is hard to use for that.
> I can't just turn back a card saying "it seems to crash with GPU-Z and i very rare situations", they will have to test it and replicate the issue,
> chances are very high they won't be able to replicate it, and then it costs me money for sending and paying them for checking on it for no reason
> 
> If the issue was caused by the card itself, i am quite certain i would have issues all over the place, like crashing i games often etc, artifacts or what have you.



Maybe, maybe not. It could be a 2D only issue.


----------



## zerowalker (May 28, 2016)

True, but i would like to have a way to properly replicate the issue, currently it's completely random, and one software doesn't tell the tale


----------



## zerowalker (May 28, 2016)

Okay done more tests, it even occurs with Catalyst 15.11.1.
Got it two times, when when i had some Graphic programs running, so i did a retest to make sure that wasn't the issue.
So just opened and closed it pretty much until it froze (takes quite a while).
I did have Chrome and Youtube opened, but i doubt it should cause the freeze as then it would be very common.

EDIT:

6:09:42 AM


> A service was installed in the system.
> 
> Service Name:  GPU-Z
> Service File Name:  C:\Users\ZECURA~1\AppData\Local\Temp\\GPU-Z.sys
> ...



6:09:46 AM


> Display driver amdkmdap stopped responding and has successfully recovered.



Even though it says this, it was completely frozen, i waited quite a while.


----------



## zerowalker (May 28, 2016)

Seems other may have my kind of issue:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/occasional-system-freeze-at-launching-gpu-z.211315/


----------



## TheGuruStud (May 28, 2016)

zerowalker said:


> Seems other may have my kind of issue:
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/occasional-system-freeze-at-launching-gpu-z.211315/



That's normal while playing a game. I can reproduce that, too.


----------



## zerowalker (May 28, 2016)

But the guy at the bottom says the thing i am getting, like 20-40 runs until the crash, not sure if he has a game on or not.
Cause i don't have a game on.

But still, should it freeze the system if you have something that uses the GPU?


----------



## TheGuruStud (May 28, 2016)

zerowalker said:


> But the guy at the bottom says the thing i am getting, like 20-40 runs until the crash, not sure if he has a game on or not.
> Cause i don't have a game on.
> 
> But still, should it freeze the system if you have something that uses the GPU?



It happens to me when it's under high load, otherwise, no.


----------



## zerowalker (May 28, 2016)

Hmm, well to me it happens completely random.
I can open the application 100 times and i may be lucky it doesn't happen.
But mostly i think it happens withing 10-40 or something, but it can also happen the first try.

It sucks that i can't reproduce it with precision, else i could ask others to do it.
But saying "try to open the application 40 times and see if it may or may not freeze your system" doesn't make for much good testing.


----------



## trog100 (May 28, 2016)

random hardware faults (i think its hardware) can be impossible to pin down without selective part swapping.. i dont think its your gpu.. which leaves cpu.. memory.. motherboard or psu.. ????

random faults are a pain.. even when you think you have fixed it you most likely havnt.. 

trog


----------



## zerowalker (May 28, 2016)

Perhaps, might very well be, but that GPU-Z is the cause is weird.
And that the driver actually resets (but it's still frozen) is even that weird.

That points towards something being wrong when loading it into the GPU.

I have tried A Lot of things, as my system is overclocked i tried different stable settings.
I now have everything on Default to make sure it's not the overclock.
So it's very hard to know what the cause is then, as it's not the overclock in this case.
And it's not a driver issue for the GPU either (at least neither latest Catalyst och Crimson prevents the crash from appearing).

I have done Memtest86 (when overclocked) and also A Lot of stress testing, no fail has been seen.
And in Default mode i doubt i need to test anything, if RAM was faulty it would appear long ago as it doesn't go away if you change settings, it's just broken.

So it's weird, and remember i had it on my last GPU as well, 6970.
Not sure if it's the same issue, but kinda must be, it just randomly froze if i opened GPU-Z i think, don't know if it ever got solved, don't think so, luckily i barely use the software, but most is cause of that fear.


----------



## trog100 (May 28, 2016)

i think a random motherboard component fault is the problem but short of swapping it our for another one there is no way of finding out..

trog


----------



## zerowalker (May 28, 2016)

If that was the cause, then it would occur in other places as well, not just GPU-Z, it's to specific of an issue to be a broken part of that magnitude


----------



## zerowalker (May 30, 2016)

So, how can i go forward with this?
Should i try to use my old card and see if i can replicate the issue (pretty certain i can)?


----------



## trog100 (May 31, 2016)

zerowalker said:


> If that was the cause, then it would occur in other places as well, not just GPU-Z, it's to specific of an issue to be a broken part of that magnitude


 
i didnt realize it was a gpu-z specific issue.. if it is.. dont use gpu-z seems to be the answer.. it isnt essential.. 

trog


----------



## zerowalker (May 31, 2016)

Well that software is kinda useful, and 3Dmark uses it as well which also causes application to crash or total freeze which i noticed today.

I also tried a new Windows 10 installation, GPU-Z crashed there as well.

The thing is my card has issues elsewhere, but it's so hard to reproduce those that i can't tell if it's drivers, software or hardware.

But the GPU-Z has been around since my other card so it kinda must be the software, and i would like to see it solved and will gladly assist in debugging.


----------



## trog100 (May 31, 2016)

gpu-z attempts to read hardware sensors.. its a very very commonly used piece of software.. if it causes system crashes whilst trying to communicate with hardware its a hardware issue..

the most common reason for not find an answer is looking in the wrong place.. i think you have a simple hardware problem.. i think its likely your motherboard and not a software or driver issue..

just my thoughts and i could be wrong.. 

trog


----------



## zerowalker (May 31, 2016)

Though why would it be my motherboard if it's the GPU sensors;s?
Cause i can't use warranty without any proof


----------



## Naki (May 31, 2016)

Try a different card. If you can, an Nvidia GeForce card too.

What makes you think 3DMark uses GPU-Z? I do not think it does in any way. It has its own ways to work with the videocard.


----------



## zerowalker (May 31, 2016)

The only other card i have is AMD 6970, which i know also had this issue

Why is because 3DMark can give an Assertion crash, or Freeze. And looking at EventViewer for the Assertion crash it says 3DMark tries uses GPU-Z.
It seems random if it freezes or just gives the error.


----------



## Naki (May 31, 2016)

Then uninstall GPU-Z, then try 3DMark again.


----------



## zerowalker (May 31, 2016)

It's not installed, it's portable in a folder.

EDIT:



> Faulting application name: FMSIScan.exe, version: 4.39.552.0, time stamp: 0x556ec083
> Faulting module name: GPU-Z.dll, version: 0.8.3.0, time stamp: 0x5565f1c1
> Exception code: 0xc0000005
> Fault offset: 0x00055f40
> ...


----------



## konally (Aug 2, 2016)

This has just recently started happening to me, too. Have I just been lucky all this time? Maybe I have been opening the program more often now than ever. Usually Chrome is opened when it happens, too. I can encode videos, play games, run FurMark GPU stress test and browse the net with no freezes ever. I just did a new Windows 10 install on July 4th and it has only crashed from opening GPU-Z. It never Blue screens, it just freezes and never recovers.

As mentioned though, I have definitely been opening the program much more than I ever have and I've been using GPU-Z for a few years

I am using 1.9.0 and this version is when it all started for me. I have a EVGA GTX 680 4 GB
4770K, 16 GB of RAM and my PSU is a Corsair TX650

EDIT (8:29 PM): Strange thing, was either after the Windows 10 anniversary update or it was the HDMI drivers that was causing this. I've opened up GPU-Z a ton since then and it hasn't frozen, so it must've been one of those two things that was the cause.


----------

